# Burton Gig Snowboard Bag Review.



## izanabria (12 mo ago)

Hello, Thank you for this excellent review. I just bought this bag in the Camo 2021 model in size 156 and I was afraid it would be too tight for my 155 instigator board; I can't find this information anywhere because sometimes the sizes tend to be too tight but with your comment about the 4cm excess you helped me decide on the size. I will be testing it in a week because I will go snowboarding but I have no doubt that it will be an excellent companion in my adventure.

Merci


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just for further info I have fitted a Burton Vapor 159 (standard camber profile) inside the Burton Gig 156 nicely but the other day I tried to put my 159 Bataleon Surfer in a 156 bag and it was unsuccessful due to the wider nose and tail being too tight for the sides of the Gig bag to wrap around.


----------

